
TagSpaces – Open-source personal data manager - computerjunkie
http://www.tagspaces.org/
======
Loic
Very nice, but a stopper for me is that if you have a pdf with the name
"foobar.pdf" on your disk and tag it with TagSpaces with the tags Sciences,
Thermodynamics you end up with a file "foobar[Sciences Thermodynamics].pdf".
The tags are directly encoded into the file names.

~~~
mallamanis
This is a stopper. I don't want to pollute the filenames with this
information. Using a sqlite db or something even simpler would have been more
preferable imho

~~~
atmosx
Hm, sqlite3 would be slow for large collections of small individual files.

However their approach is awful. Imagine what will happen if you tag
video/audio files.

------
zokier
File/data management is one of those things that are very fundamental to what
computers do and one of the first applications for computers, but where
advancements have been quite limited. We are still mostly stuck on simple
hierarchical structures with short plain text string as the sole identifier
for files. Files themselves are mostly opaque blobs, file managers usually
having limited info about their content.

Admittedly file managers these days at least can show thumbnails and in some
cases even previews of the file which is great. They also are capable of
extracting some metadata of files, but that still feels bit tacked-on in most
cases. Versioning is also available in various forms, but that too could
certainly be better integrated to the system.

Imho it would be interesting to see a system which would forgo our current
conventions of files and directories, and instead would be more strongly be
based on the concept of tags, metadata and objects.

But I got sidetracked... I meant it is nice that people are trying to rethink
even a little how we manage data, even if this particular project doesn't
really hit the mark for me personally.

~~~
frik
Remember the "Information at your fingertips" speeches of Bill Gates (Comtex
'90 and '94) and the Cairo operating system, its ObjectFS filesystem and later
WinFS?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7720028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7720028)

~~~
zokier
I'm too young for Cairo, but I do remember Longhorn and WinFS, and indeed the
marketing and ideas of those have shaped my view of what the systems
could/should be today. Didn't BeOS also have some sort of object-database-
filesystem-thingy? I remember some chatter about that, but didn't actually
catch any first-hand experience at the time.

edit: Longhorn concept video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ifQvQCO7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ifQvQCO7Y)

~~~
frik
Nevertheless, consider watching Gates' Comdex keynote videos.

Have you seen the WinFS trailer:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ_4p5iUc88](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ_4p5iUc88)

You can try out BeOS open source successor that comes with a BeFS
compatibility called HaikuOS. I suggest you to read the BeFS book written by
the main developer who later developed the Spotlight search engine for MacOSX
10.4+ and later iOS.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HaikuOS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HaikuOS) ,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeFS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeFS) ,
[http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/practical-file-system-
design.pdf](http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/practical-file-system-design.pdf) ,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotlight_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotlight_\(software\))

Both NTFS and the newer ReFS
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReFS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReFS) )
offer almost equal capabilities to BeFS. And it's a real shame that Microsoft
hasn't been able to come up with a decent GUI. Even Vista had a better
advanced search dialog integration than the successor's Windows 7 and 8.x

------
albertzeyer
Can this be used together with Camlistore
([http://camlistore.org/](http://camlistore.org/)) ?

~~~
egeozcan
First of all I should say that I've been following camlistore and if it
reaches its goals, I think it's going to be amazing.

However, it's nowhere being user friendly yet and the command-line based API
changes all the time.

I suppose you could use them together because you can mount your files in
camlistore to the file system with cammount but it would not be easy to make
them sync tags and metadata.

------
Derbasti
This looks very interesting indeed. There is a definite need for good cross-
platform, open-source information management software. It's all too easy to
get stuck in one manufacturer's information silo.

------
thrush
This seems like a perfect companion (or replacement) for Notational Velocity.

------
benatkin
This is a program named after a feature. Doesn't really do a good job of
conveying what it's for IMO.

Also since it uses the AGPL it's a no-go for me.

~~~
rabino
Just curious, why is that? Why AGPL would prevent you from using this?

~~~
benatkin
The ugliness in the WordPress community over themes and plugins.
[http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/825/getting-pretty-lonely](http://www.red-
sweater.com/blog/825/getting-pretty-lonely)

~~~
orthecreedence
I don't see how themes/plugins have anything to do with an (A)GPL licensed
end-user application that doesn't support any sort of plugins (at least not to
my knowledge).

Even if you did write plugins for apps and license/sell them, that would stop
you from using a useful app just because you couldn't do it for that app?

I'm having a hard time following how AGPL affects you as a user of the app,
not someone who's selling addons for it and not as someone who provides the
app over a network.

It seems you could modify the source and run your own version without
releasing your modifications and without violating the (A)GPL.

~~~
benatkin
1\. This type of app just cries out for plugins.

2\. Yes, because I don't want to spend time learning a system that I can't
extend if extending systems is my livelihood.

3\. I don't want to support a community that shuns people who disagree about
licensing.

4\. This feels against the spirit of open source to me, to avoid having people
use code, and provide feedback.

I don't believe that anyone understands the GPL including its creators. Too
many things in it are vague.

~~~
belorn
GPL: Do whatever but the work is to never have restrictions added.

AGPL: Anyone using/visiting the service need to have access to the source
code.

They are very simple. The only reason people can be confused by those two is
FUD, and lawyers who find such statements too simplistic.

------
dalek2point3
i love bootstrap to death, but am I the only one getting Bootstrap fatigue?

